

Ask HN: Corporate innovation, but... - lucidquiet

Imagine a company with maybe about 200 programmers, some of them doing web development (UI stuff), some C++ image stuff, some SQL stuff, etc.<p>As they've started to adopt a technology there develop splinter groups of how to go about coding things.  Say one uses a class hierarchy to get things done, another group uses a more functional approach, and a third uses some highly optimized (by that I mean less reusable, but fast) version.<p>Obviously, there are a number of ways to code something in the wild.  And I truly enjoy discussing the merits of any approach, but during the discussions on these approaches it occurs to me that people want to apply this reasoning: "who cares if it could be better, we just need to be the same".<p>Thoughts? (I know it's kind of generalized, but I feel that this is actually common).
======
icey
This is why we build APIs

~~~
lucidquiet
Right, of course. I should state that in the above they are plain different
APIs and architectures.

